# 2011 Lowe 1448 MT



## AroostookAngler (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to my thread! So I guess this all started about a year ago while I was hospitalized in a VA hospital. During my stay as a inpatient a fellow veteran visited and asked if anyone would like to go fishing. I quickly realized this was a opportunity to feel normal and get out of the hospital if only for a day. It turned out that the veteran taking me out was a pro fisherman and he gave me the down and dirty how to fish for bass and then preceded to give me everything but the boat! After writing every one of his sponsors that hooked me up I turned my focus to finding a boat. During that search I came across Tinboats on YouTube and well here I am today ready to start my own jon boat mod. I already have my first veteran scheduled for fishing in May, if the ice ever decides to go away (It snowed 12 inches here on opening day).


----------



## Zum (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice boat,looks like you have a good plan.
Do you stand to cast or mostly sit/troll?
Just wondering,you might want a larger bow platform and trolling motor/battery up front if that were the case.
I hear theres some great fishing in Maine,of all species.
Sounds like your doing a good service as well,enjoy.


----------



## AroostookAngler (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Zum, Maine is awesome for fishing! The best landlocked salmon fishery in the world is less than 10 miles away. There is also a international muskie tournament and awesome trout streams just about every where in the north woods. 
so about the casting, I am going to be using the boat for ducks as well so I need all the space I can get in the boat. I put the floor in yesterday and it was super easy, wicked cheap and came out really good. Today I am planing to build the switch box and try to get the electronics all done. I am finding out that my planing is not turning out as I hoped and I need to deviate from my plan on account of space issues. But I seem to have all the time in the world I just want the ice to melt before May!!!!!!!!! I'm going to post more pics later.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice boat man. You may want to consider switching the seats, the tiller might whack the back of the drivers seat in that setup. I've been looking at the Lowe 1448, I do have one question, how big is the livewell in the center seat?


----------



## AroostookAngler (Apr 11, 2011)

Good advice on the seats! My original plan is turning out to be just how I originally wanted the boat layout to work. Although now that I am actually building it I seem to have to make changes because of functionality and space. 
The live well is 27"x14"x14" and rite now I am trying to figure out if drilling a hole in the bottom side for a light is a good idea. I finished the switch box today all that is left is to add labels wire it in and mount it.


----------



## dc3232 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not bad, why did you get the weather proof box from?


----------



## AroostookAngler (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought the box at wally's. I also bought a anchor that says China in big words on it, I can't wait to through it to the bottom of a lake!


----------



## AroostookAngler (May 11, 2011)

So the ice and snow finally went away the last few weeks of April and I had all the time to finish up things on the boat. I made a lot of changes to the original design plan but i like how it turned out. I also decided to name the boat Blind Date. I posted some new photos I hope you like them.


----------



## gatorglockman (May 11, 2011)

Nice pics and practical design man. That is a sweet looking boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 11, 2011)

Looks great. I really like the switch box you built.


----------



## Howard (May 11, 2011)

Simple is the best, isn't it? I also like the box. I used a tupperware container. Thanks for your service!


----------



## hulzenga (May 11, 2011)

Sweet boat man! I like the flooring idea, cheap, simple, and it works! Question for ya, where did you get your anchor setup? That is exactly how I want mine and I can't find it anywhere! Catch any fish with her yet?


----------



## AroostookAngler (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. The anchor set up is a Anchore Mate 2. I looked for ever trying to find one at a reasonable price. After bidding on ebay for a month I found one collecting dust at my local hunting store. After adding a 3 inch modified piece of steel to make the set up clear the gunwale then I was in business.


----------



## FFDOZIER (May 14, 2011)

The boat looks great. The switch box you built is awesome.


----------



## AroostookAngler (May 15, 2011)

here is a link to a youtube video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPtpkEUaRZs


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice man! I'm going to have to come up and fish with you next time I'm in Maine.


----------



## skysail (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey, can you get a link or let me know where I can get those rubber mats for the floor, I think thats a good idea. I'm trying to look it up but I keep finding floor mats for cars. Thanks!


----------

